# Newly Diagnised.



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi everyone.
I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes six days ago. I had a reading of 83 and my Doctor has given me two months to get my sugar down to 50. If I can not achieve this I will be going on medication. That’s the last thing I want. I have been trying extremely hard and managing okay. I have always had a very sweet tooth and at the age of 58 I’m finding it very hard to go cold turkey I would appreciate it if anyone could give me any ideas of things I could eat. I have made a decision to cut out all sweet and treats to help reduce this number. I managed to find many savoury foods I can eat but Initially finding this hard.


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi @Deb RR welcome to the forum. I'm new around these parts too, and there's so much to take in with your initial diagnosis. Go through the Learning Zone on this site, and make sure that you get the 15 healthcare essentials you're entitled too. There's a handy checklist here - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/resources-s3/2018-07/15-Healtcare-essentials.pdf

As far as food goes, lots of people (myself included) have adopted a low carb diet as a method to manage Blood Glucose levels. Speaking as someone relatively new to the idea, I found it very strange at first. I've been drilled for years as to what 'healthy eating' looks like, and struggled with the idea that full fat yoghurts, cream, cheese is ok on this way of eating in moderation

Anyway, I'm sure people that are way more experienced in this than me will be along to offer much better advice than mine shortly!


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Deb and welcome.
It often comes as quite a shock getting that diagnosis and can be a bit overwhelming. 83 is quite a high reading so you will need to be pretty strict and it is a little surprising that they have not insisted on medication straight away. The good news is that it is possible to re-educate your palette and change your diet to a healthier one even with a sweet tooth and I am living proof.... I was a self confessed sugar addict pre diagnosis and now I very rarely eat sweet stuff or even use sweetener and I enjoy my diet, but it takes a bit of time and trial and error to get there. It took me about 5 weeks to break it and I did kind of do it gradually (the phrase "diabetes is a marathon, not a sprint" is often used) but my HbA1c was dangerously high so I had more of an incentive and I was given medication from the start.

It is important to understand that it is not just sweet stuff which causes us problems but carbohydrates in general, so both sugars and starchy carbs. That means artificially sweet foods containing sugar and honey and maple syrup etc but also fruit/dried fruit and fruit juice AND possibly more importantly starchy carbs like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, couscous etc including breakfast cereals and even so called healthy porridge can cause us problems.
It may seem like that doesn't leave much to eat but meat, fish, eggs in all their cooked forms, mushrooms, full fat dairy like butter, cream, cheese, creamy natural yoghurt etc (low fat contains more carbs than full fat versions) Mediterranean veg like courgettes, aubergines, tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers etc, salad leaves and leafy green veg like cabbage, kale, spinach etc (cooked with butter/cream/cream cheese all taste really good and don't make you feel deprived) and broccoli and cauliflower particularly is a wonder veg for us diabetics as it can be cooked and mashed with a good dollop of cream cheese and a spoon of mustard to replace potatoes and eaten with good quality high meat content sausages or burgers or used to top a cottage or fish pie. It can also be grated to replace rice or couscous in recipes or of course made into cauliflower cheese and who doesn't love that. Eating more fat is important to help you feel full for longer and also provides a form of slow release energy as well as making things taste good so that you don't feel deprived.... this needs to be a lifelong dietary change so enjoying it is really important. Many of us have our morning coffee with cream instead of sugar or sweetener and creamy Greek natural yoghurt with a few berries like rasps or strawberries and some nuts and mixed seeds for breakfast, or an omelette with whatever filling you like... mushrooms, onions and cheese is my fav or even a cooked breakfast with sausage, bacon eggs mushrooms and tomatoes but beware of baked beans and skip the toast and hash browns. Salads with eggs, meat or fish and coleslaw (I love cheese coleslaw and it is one of the lowest in carbs) work well for lunch and meat or fish with plenty of veg for dinner. Boiled eggs, nuts, olive and cheese all work well for snacks depending upon your tastes, so no need to go hungry but some nuts contain more carbs than others so you need to learn to read labels and allot yourself a small portion. Brazils, walnuts and hazelnuts are lowest in carbs, so they are the best choices in nuts. Cashews and peanuts need to be rationed more.

Anyway, I hope my rambling post has given you a few ideas and some hope moving forward with this. A low carb diet can be really enjoyable once you introduce more fat. I appreciate that this will be contrary to everything you have been advised by your health care team but there is a growing wave of scientific thought that fat is not threat to our health that was initially believed and that our low fat diet has in part lead to the epidemic of diabetes which we are now seeing. Eating fat in itself does not make you fat and it is self limiting... very few people could eat a lot of fat and want more. Eating excessive carbohydrates (including sugars) can make you obese and the more you eat, generally, the more you want, so it is self perpetuating. Breaking the cycle is not easy but well worth while. Many of us have found that our diagnosis has given us the impetus to start a new, healthier and more enjoyable diet and lifestyle. Hopefully a few months down the road, you will feel the same.


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 17, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Deb and welcome.
> It often comes as quite a shock getting that diagnosis and can be a bit overwhelming. 83 is quite a high reading so you will need to be pretty strict and it is a little surprising that they have not insisted on medication straight away. The good news is that it is possible to re-educate your palette and change your diet to a healthier one even with a sweet tooth and I am living proof.... I was a self confessed sugar addict pre diagnosis and now I very rarely eat sweet stuff or even use sweetener and I enjoy my diet, but it takes a bit of time and trial and error to get there. It took me about 5 weeks to break it and I did kind of do it gradually (the phrase "diabetes is a marathon, not a sprint" is often used) but my HbA1c was dangerously high so I had more of an incentive and I was given medication from the start.
> 
> It is important to understand that it is not just sweet stuff which causes us problems but carbohydrates in general, so both sugars and starchy carbs. That means artificially sweet foods containing sugar and honey and maple syrup etc but also fruit/dried fruit and fruit juice AND possibly more importantly starchy carbs like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, couscous etc including breakfast cereals and even so called healthy porridge can cause us problems.
> ...



like I said - someone will be along with better advice than me 

I must definitely try the cauliflower mash you've mentioned there. It sounds lovely


----------



## Felinia (Feb 17, 2020)

Two excellent posts with good dietary advice for you, and the training course to work your way through.  The other advice I was given, along with diet, was exercise and lose weight (if necessary).  I now do 4 hours a week in the swimming pool doing Aquafit, but there is all sorts of exercise, walking, cycling, keep fit classes - it all helps.  The other thing I did to help me monitor my carbs and calories was join a website for that purpose, with a downloadable app.  I use NutraCheck which gives you a free week's trial to see if it suits you, but there are others.  It is cheaper than WeightWatchers or SlimmingWorld.  Glad you have an enlightened doctor who will give you a chance to get your HbA1c down naturally (it is rather high) - some shove you on medication the moment you hit 48.  But you will need to be strict and work hard.  Once I got down to 48 I was told I could have the occasional treat.  I found chocolate was far too sickly sweet by then!  Best wishes


----------



## Neens (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Deb RR. It is good that your Dr has given you the chance to see how diet works first. Many of us have to be put straight on medication due to our levels, as well as learning a new food intake. You will get good advice here & has been stated the Learning Zone is a good place to start. Also if you sign up for the newsletter that is free it includes recipes. There is also a recipe page on this Forum.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recipes.21/


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 17, 2020)

I should have mentioned that increasing your level of activity is another main tool in dealing with this condition, but a brisk walk or an hour of gardening is as good as an hour in the gym, so it doesn't have to be anything overly exertive, just find something which you enjoy and make time for it on a regular basis.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 17, 2020)

Okay I hope this doesn't go against what other people have said but before I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes I didn't have a sweet tooth at all and hardly ever ate puddings or desserts and didn't eat sweets or chocolates. In fact we had to throw out an Easter egg once because it went past its use by date!!

I was diagnosed with a reading of 67 and my last two readings were 42.  

I am on a very low carb high fat diet also known as keto.

I eat a LOT (as in frequently not massive helpings but good ones) of sweet foods now.  My taste buds changed and I don't like heavily sweetened food and anything of commercial levels of sweetness is too high a level for me so I make my own. But I did develop a liking for desserts like sponge cakes and creamy mousses and fruit crumbles and cheesecakes that I didn't use to particularly like and now I can make which are very low carb.

I would recommend trying to go without sweet stuff to start with so your sweet tooth recalibrates and then you will be able to enjoy the sort of sweet food in moderate portions that are compatible with a low carb (for me that means 20g of carbs per day or fewer it may be higher for you) diet that will help you get your blood sugars on track.

Bear in mind that stress contributes to high blood sugars and so do any inflammations/infections you may have.  Drinking plenty of water or decaffeinated tea or coffee (no milk no sugar) will help keep your blood hydrated and that helps keep blood sugar levels lower.

But keep positive.  Have a month of being very strict cutting carbs and doing without sweet stuff and buy in almond flour, psyllium husk ( blond - the other stuff makes your food turn purple!!) baking powder,  and Natvia or Truvia sweetener and chia seeds (the big pot).  Learn to love rhubarb and raspberries and blackberries and strawberries better than any other fruit and learn to see lemon juice as a sparing treat for flavouring things and lemon zest as a gift from the gods.  If you are not allergic to dairy then double cream will be your friend. As will 100% cocoa powder ( a little goes a very long way) and coconut oil and desiccated coconut and eggs.

You are on the start of an adventure.  I have found the new way of cooking incredibly exhilarating and I wouldn't go back to the old way of eating now even if someone tried to pay me to.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Deb and welcome.
> It often comes as quite a shock getting that diagnosis and can be a bit overwhelming. 83 is quite a high reading so you will need to be pretty strict and it is a little surprising that they have not insisted on medication straight away. The good news is that it is possible to re-educate your palette and change your diet to a healthier one even with a sweet tooth and I am living proof.... I was a self confessed sugar addict pre diagnosis and now I very rarely eat sweet stuff or even use sweetener and I enjoy my diet, but it takes a bit of time and trial and error to get there. It took me about 5 weeks to break it and I did kind of do it gradually (the phrase "diabetes is a marathon, not a sprint" is often used) but my HbA1c was dangerously high so I had more of an incentive and I was given medication from the start.
> 
> It is important to understand that it is not just sweet stuff which causes us problems but carbohydrates in general, so both sugars and starchy carbs. That means artificially sweet foods containing sugar and honey and maple syrup etc but also fruit/dried fruit and fruit juice AND possibly more importantly starchy carbs like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, couscous etc including breakfast cereals and even so called healthy porridge can cause us problems.
> ...


Thank you so much Barbara for your kind words. I have had to wait five weeks until I see the nurse to provide information all I saw was my GP who told me I was type 2 diabetic. I was just told to work hard to reduce sugar levels so I can avoid medication. You have given me a lot of food for thought and ideas for the future.
It is only in the last few years I have started eating vegetables and don’t eat salads but I know I have to try and push myself a little harder. It is interesting what you said about the various nuts I didn’t know they differed so much. I think I will start with cream in coffee as a little treat.
I will also think about having a more structured breakfast like you have described.

I have found it quite easy so far but each day is getting harder and harder.
It’s good to hear that after about five weeks I will be more used to this diet and not have as many cravings. 
I understand it’s a new way of life and I am prepared to make that change.
Thank you once again Barbara.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

Mephistophlillie said:


> like I said - someone will be along with better advice than me
> 
> I must definitely try the cauliflower mash you've mentioned there. It sounds lovely


Thank you. 
All Advice and help would be much appreciated. Thank you very much for giving me the belief I can do this and that I am not alone.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

Felinia said:


> Two excellent posts with good dietary advice for you, and the training course to work your way through.  The other advice I was given, along with diet, was exercise and lose weight (if necessary).  I now do 4 hours a week in the swimming pool doing Aquafit, but there is all sorts of exercise, walking, cycling, keep fit classes - it all helps.  The other thing I did to help me monitor my carbs and calories was join a website for that purpose, with a downloadable app.  I use NutraCheck which gives you a free week's trial to see if it suits you, but there are others.  It is cheaper than WeightWatchers or SlimmingWorld.  Glad you have an enlightened doctor who will give you a chance to get your HbA1c down naturally (it is rather high) - some shove you on medication the moment you hit 48.  But you will need to be strict and work hard.  Once I got down to 48 I was told I could have the occasional treat.  I found chocolate was far too sickly sweet by then!  Best wishes


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you Felicia.
Yes I am grateful for my doctor giving me the opportunity to work at this and hopefully avoid medication.I feel I am doing well but you never know as this is all new to me at the moment. I am being very strict with myself because I know it is in my own hands at the moment and I am determined to do all I can.

I am hoping like you that after a while sweet treats well become unenjoyable and that I have broken that cycle.
I do intend to go swimming and get involved in exercise because I know this is necessary for my own health and well-being. At the moment I am writing down everything I eat to help me keep track and not get too carried away.
This is a new life now not a diet plan which I need to get my head round. Thank you so much for your kindness.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

Neens said:


> Welcome to the forum @Deb RR. It is good that your Dr has given you the chance to see how diet works first. Many of us have to be put straight on medication due to our levels, as well as learning a new food intake. You will get good advice here & has been stated the Learning Zone is a good place to start. Also if you sign up for the newsletter that is free it includes recipes. There is also a recipe page on this Forum.
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recipes.21/


Hi Neens.
I am truly grateful to my doctor for allowing me this opportunity to get my Bloodsugars to a healthy level. I also understand that at the moment this is in my own hands and I am working hard in the hope I will not need the medication. It is a little worrying because the figures were so high but with controlled diet and exercise I am hoping I can do this. 
I will take a look at the learning zone because I am keen to read off as much as I can. At the moment there is a lot to taking and a lot to understand. Thank you once again


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Okay I hope this doesn't go against what other people have said but before I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes I didn't have a sweet tooth at all and hardly ever ate puddings or desserts and didn't eat sweets or chocolates. In fact we had to throw out an Easter egg once because it went past its use by date!!
> 
> I was diagnosed with a reading of 67 and my last two readings were 42.
> 
> ...



Not worried at all.
Thank you so much for your reply. It is good to know that you are now able to eat treats like you said and keep a reading of 42. That gives me lots of hope. I am hoping that I can begin to make these recipes and enjoy the odd treat that way. If you have any advice or recipes that would be wonderful.

I have spent today on the Internet looking for diabetic cakes and biscuit recipes so I will be looking into that. 

I intend to spend the first two months working on reducing that figure and once I have achieved that fingers crossed I can then consider making recipes. I am very lucky my GP has given me this opportunity and I will do the best I can.
I will take your advice and look into rhubarb and berries. I thought I can have double cream it’s a great thought and I will be at the shops tomorrow to purchase some. Thank you also for the tips of cocoa powder too.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 17, 2020)

Felinia said:


> Two excellent posts with good dietary advice for you, and the training course to work your way through.  The other advice I was given, along with diet, was exercise and lose weight (if necessary).  I now do 4 hours a week in the swimming pool doing Aquafit, but there is all sorts of exercise, walking, cycling, keep fit classes - it all helps.  The other thing I did to help me monitor my carbs and calories was join a website for that purpose, with a downloadable app.  I use NutraCheck which gives you a free week's trial to see if it suits you, but there are others.  It is cheaper than WeightWatchers or SlimmingWorld.  Glad you have an enlightened doctor who will give you a chance to get your HbA1c down naturally (it is rather high) - some shove you on medication the moment you hit 48.  But you will need to be strict and work hard.  Once I got down to 48 I was told I could have the occasional treat.  I found chocolate was far too sickly sweet by then!  Best wishes



So sorry I Spelt your name wrong in previous message.


----------



## Mephistophlillie (Feb 17, 2020)

Deb RR said:


> Thank you.
> All Advice and help would be much appreciated. Thank you very much for giving me the belief I can do this and that I am not alone.



hey no problem. I’ve found this place a great help. Even though I’m only really into my second month of living with this condition, I’ve made the decision that’s it’s part of me, but it doesn’t define me as a person. 

and eating low carb really is surprising. For years I’ve struggled with my weight, but since making the switch I’ve lost two stone in as many months, as well as getting my blood glucose to more manageable levels. 

p.s. have the conversation with your doctor about getting a glucose meter. If they won’t give you one (mine wouldn’t) buy one for yourself if you can afford it. It’s been really encouraging seeing my levels come under control as I modify what I eat. It’s much better being able to see and measure, as to just hope what you’re doing is having an effect. 

when you’re ready to ask questions ask them here, people are so helpful and will point you in the right direction. 

good luck on your journey. You’re not treading the path alone.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 17, 2020)

Deb RR said:


> Not worried at all.
> Thank you so much for your reply. It is good to know that you are now able to eat treats like you said and keep a reading of 42. That gives me lots of hope. I am hoping that I can begin to make these recipes and enjoy the odd treat that way. If you have any advice or recipes that would be wonderful.
> 
> I have spent today on the Internet looking for diabetic cakes and biscuit recipes so I will be looking into that.
> ...



This is my Facebook page where I put recipes and pictures and now and then a general post about how things are going.

Here's one of the pictures and the post that went with it for you to see the sort of thing I post.

https://www.facebook.com/MeTacklingDiabetes
 
"This is a picture of the ingredients I consider basic necessities.

Hiding in the back there is a big bag of psyllium husk. I use that in low carb cakes and bread. It keeps the structure in the finished product once it has risen from the presence of baking powder or sodium bicarb and/or fluffy beaten eggs.
I use chia seeds mainly when I make jam/jelly.
I didn't have room to include my huge container of extra virgin olive oil, nor my tin of ghee.
I use coconut oil as a replacement for lard and if I'm frying asian cuisine and I use it when I make chocolate fudge and cakes and sweet pastry.
I use ghee for frying savoury foods like fried eggs and curries and I use olive oil for mediterranean dishes and salads.
I use butter in cakes and when I make lemon curd and bread and scones and pizza and I add it to vegetables to increase the fat content in meals."


This is the link to my version of the recipe for 90 second microwave bread.  Once you learn how to make this you can add sweetener to it and use unsalted butter and then it works perfectly as a sponge cake when paired with whipped cream and chia seed jam (also on my page) - total time to make a sponge cake from ingredients to the finished article including making the jam from frozen berries - takes about fifteen minutes. If you whip the cream by hand using a balloon whisk it counts as exercise!!!

https://www.facebook.com/MeTackling...5892421109126/135891674442534/?type=3&theater


----------



## Felinia (Feb 17, 2020)

Deb RR said:


> So sorry I Spelt your name wrong in previous message.


Hi  - It's not my real name, just how I'm known on the web.  At home I'm Catwoman because I have - you've guessed it - cats!  
I've found full fat Greek yogurt great instead of double cream - I never did like that.  I've also done away totally with biscuits, cakes, sweets etc, as I have the willpower of a gnat - if it's in the house I eat it!  I stick to the 3 meals, and just have a little fruit and yogurt as a daily sweet treat.  I'd rather have my calories and carbs with my meals.  I make a lot of veggie soup as I can control what goes in it - I make my own chicken stock when I pot roast a chicken, then poach loads of veggies in it.  I then add back some of the chicken to up the protein content.  I prefer it thin and chunky, but to thicken it you can blitz half the veggies with no added carbs or cals.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi and Welcome @Deb RR  - you have been given plentiful advice, they're great on here aren't they.  I would just like to say when i started with this new low carb  lifestyle, i craved a chocolate bar/biscuit to distraction!,  BUT i started making sugar free jelly instead.  You can buy at any supermarket.  It comes in twin pack (about £1) and one half of the pack makes me 5 ramekin size portions.   I dip into them when i want something sweet.  (I dont eat them often, as they contain aspartame, and it gets a bad rap).  Another thing i did at first, was get myself a bar of Boots low sugar whole nut & a pack of their wafers (and would have a line of that when i felt the need, (dont eat too much though or it gives you bloated tummy and ...other effects!! LOL  .....At Xmas i was given Holland and Barrett's  Diablo ('oreo' lookalike) biscuits, they were pretty good -  Nil sugar but still got the pesky carbs! - but maybe these things could get you over a hump ?   I had a bite of my hubby's kit-kat a month ago and thought OMG this is disgustingly sweet - ive never looked back.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 17, 2020)

Hello @Deb RR. and we are so pleased that you have found the forum.
As you can see from the amazing response that you have already got, there is a great deal of help and experience available here.

Many of us find that a reduced carb diet, usually combined with more exercise is a good solution.
But there is no 'one-size-fits-all' and you need to find out what works best for you, and what are the main foods that do and don't 'spike' your blood sugar levels.

Some people like to do this by doing daily measuring with self-testing meter. If you want to know more about this, take a look at 
https://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html  - SD Gluco Navii is one of the cheaper meter options,

very best wishes for great success in achieving the goal set by your doctor.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 17, 2020)

The task your doctor has set you might be quite difficult to achieve - I would advise not trying to find substitute baked goods for a while, just keep to the basics of any meat, fish, seafood, eggs and cheese with low carb veges and a few berries, with cream and full fat yoghurt - and taking a walk every day helps. 
Watch out for things which are low sugar but are still high in starch - it is all carbohydrate and all ends up in your bloodstream.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 18, 2020)

Deb RR said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes six days ago. I had a reading of 83 and my Doctor has given me two months to get my sugar down to 50. If I can not achieve this I will be going on medication. That’s the last thing I want. I have been trying extremely hard and managing okay. I have always had a very sweet tooth and at the age of 58 I’m finding it very hard to go cold turkey I would appreciate it if anyone could give me any ideas of things I could eat. I have made a decision to cut out all sweet and treats to help reduce this number. I managed to find many savoury foods I can eat but Initially finding this hard.



Wow - 2 months isn't very long. It seems kind of weird: those numbers are your "HbA1c" and it's used to get an approximate view of what your average blood glucose has been over the past 8-12 weeks. So normally it's done at 3 month intervals after a new diagnosis.

Whatever - getting BG down from your levels to something much better controlled in a few months is certainly doable. But I wouldn't be too stressed about getting things sorted very very quickly. 

First, the usual T2 med, Metformin, isn't such a big deal. Some people get gastro side-effects, but most people don't and if they do, the effects usually pass pretty quickly. Like many others, I took it for a while, until I didn't need to, with zero problems.

Second, "it's a marathon not a sprint". You want to make lifestyle changes sustainable and healthy for the long term. That involves some work and research on what's needed for you, as an individual. Everybody's different!

Third, there can be disadvantages to very fast BG reductions. Eg: if you have diabetes-related problems (retinopathy) they can be temporarily worsened if you change BG levels too quickly. It's usually not a big deal, and it usually passes, but just another little thing suggesting that a measured approach to things.

Anyway - best of luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Mephistophlillie said:


> hey no problem. I’ve found this place a great help. Even though I’m only really into my second month of living with this condition, I’ve made the decision that’s it’s part of me, but it doesn’t define me as a person.
> 
> and eating low carb really is surprising. For years I’ve struggled with my weight, but since making the switch I’ve lost two stone in as many months, as well as getting my blood glucose to more manageable levels.
> 
> ...



That’s amazing to lose 2 stone in 2 months. This forum definitely give you hope that everything is achievable.yes we are now living with this condition and I understand this is not about a diet it’s got to be a way of life.good to know I am not alone.
 Thanks for the wise words.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Wow - 2 months isn't very long. It seems kind of weird: those numbers are your "HbA1c" and it's used to get an approximate view of what your average blood glucose has been over the past 8-12 weeks. So normally it's done at 3 month intervals after a new diagnosis.
> 
> Whatever - getting BG down from your levels to something much better controlled in a few months is certainly doable. But I wouldn't be too stressed about getting things sorted very very quickly.
> 
> ...




Hi Eddy.
Thank you for the kind words of support. You are right I shouldn’t be getting stressed. I am worried about not being able to reduce the figure enough to not have to take tablets but I’m working as hard as I can. I have spent a lot of time researching and google is a real blessing. All intake is being written so I don5 lose track of what I have eaten.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Drummer said:


> The task your doctor has set you might be quite difficult to achieve - I would advise not trying to find substitute baked goods for a while, just keep to the basics of any meat, fish, seafood, eggs and cheese with low carb veges and a few berries, with cream and full fat yoghurt - and taking a walk every day helps.
> Watch out for things which are low sugar but are still high in starch - it is all carbohydrate and all ends up in your bloodstream.




Hi Drummer. I am really glad I found this forum As I now realise that goods can be achievable after I’ve reached a healthy blood level.i have taken up walking the dog every evening and promised myself I will do this every day and I am also looking into swimming.
This is all such a huge learning curve, it seems very daunting but I am grateful for this forum. Any advice happily received. I am still confused about carbohydrates but I know this will take time. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hello @Deb RR. and we are so pleased that you have found the forum.
> As you can see from the amazing response that you have already got, there is a great deal of help and experience available here.
> 
> Many of us find that a reduced carb diet, usually combined with more exercise is a good solution.
> ...




Thank you for your kind words. I am really chuffed the response I have had and it’s great to know that we are all there for each other. I have not been given a meter as my Dr has so they are no longer needed. I feel short changed by that.
I am working hard to find my way and totally believe in myself and feeling very proud that I have lost 2lb in seven days. 
I have had a lifetime of eating biscuits cake and sweets but have been very lucky with my weight. I only weigh 10 stone and a diagnosis like this has been a real shock. The thought of eating healthily has filled me with hope that I will be able to trim down and lose a bit of weight. with the help of this forum I know I can adapt my eating habits and have healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Tee G said:


> Hi and Welcome @Deb RR  - you have been given plentiful advice, they're great on here aren't they.  I would just like to say when i started with this new low carb  lifestyle, i craved a chocolate bar/biscuit to distraction!,  BUT i started making sugar free jelly instead.  You can buy at any supermarket.  It comes in twin pack (about £1) and one half of the pack makes me 5 ramekin size portions.   I dip into them when i want something sweet.  (I dont eat them often, as they contain aspartame, and it gets a bad rap).  Another thing i did at first, was get myself a bar of Boots low sugar whole nut & a pack of their wafers (and would have a line of that when i felt the need, (dont eat too much though or it gives you bloated tummy and ...other effects!! LOL  .....At Xmas i was given Holland and Barrett's  Diablo ('oreo' lookalike) biscuits, they were pretty good -  Nil sugar but still got the pesky carbs! - but maybe these things could get you over a hump ?   I had a bite of my hubby's kit-kat a month ago and thought OMG this is disgustingly sweet - ive never looked back.


Hi


Tee G said:


> Hi and Welcome @Deb RR  - you have been given plentiful advice, they're great on here aren't they.  I would just like to say when i started with this new low carb  lifestyle, i craved a chocolate bar/biscuit to distraction!,  BUT i started making sugar free jelly instead.  You can buy at any supermarket.  It comes in twin pack (about £1) and one half of the pack makes me 5 ramekin size portions.   I dip into them when i want something sweet.  (I dont eat them often, as they contain aspartame, and it gets a bad rap).  Another thing i did at first, was get myself a bar of Boots low sugar whole nut & a pack of their wafers (and would have a line of that when i felt the need, (dont eat too much though or it gives you bloated tummy and ...other effects!! LOL  .....At Xmas i was given Holland and Barrett's  Diablo ('oreo' lookalike) biscuits, they were pretty good -  Nil sugar but still got the pesky carbs! - but maybe these things could get you over a hump ?   I had a bite of my hubby's kit-kat a month ago and thought OMG this is disgustingly sweet - ive never looked back.



Hi Tee G
I am chuffed at the amount of help and advice I’ve been given in such a short time. It’s amazing to know there are people out there willing to help and guide me in the right direction.Like you I am now just craving chocolate and anything sweet but understand the need to get Bloodsugars down in the next two months and I’m working hard to achieve that. I believe I can do it because that’s in my hands and not going on that is very important to me.

I have never eaten so much jelly and I have had a packet every single day and have enjoyed it. I will be going to boots today and will have a look for the wafers and the chocolate. The Diablo also is worth a try. Thank you for that. It’s amazing that people have like you tried a small amount of chocolate and have found it far too sweet. I am hoping like you I will eventually try chocolate and also find that so sweet to enjoy. ‘Here’s hoping’
I bet you never thought you would say I thought of chocolate was ‘disgusting’.
I am feeling inspired.
Thank you


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Felinia said:


> Hi  - It's not my real name, just how I'm known on the web.  At home I'm Catwoman because I have - you've guessed it - cats!
> I've found full fat Greek yogurt great instead of double cream - I never did like that.  I've also done away totally with biscuits, cakes, sweets etc, as I have the willpower of a gnat - if it's in the house I eat it!  I stick to the 3 meals, and just have a little fruit and yogurt as a daily sweet treat.  I'd rather have my calories and carbs with my meals.  I make a lot of veggie soup as I can control what goes in it - I make my own chicken stock when I pot roast a chicken, then poach loads of veggies in it.  I then add back some of the chicken to up the protein content.  I prefer it thin and chunky, but to thicken it you can blitz half the veggies with no added carbs or cals.



You have done very well if you no longer eat biscuits, cakes and sweets. Was that hard to achieve? I have been out and brought some healthier snacks rather than normal crisps I have been buying baked crisps and snacks and they help but I still want something sweet. I believe I have the will power and will not have anything I shouldn’t whilst trying to adjustI Blood sugars.
I too am having three healthy meals a day. I have never had a cooked breakfast but I am enjoying scrambled egg on occasion and other days oats. This is all working for me because I feel full longer. I have been making soup too and enjoy the healthy aspect of all that veg.
Thanks again and keep in touch.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> This is my Facebook page where I put recipes and pictures and now and then a general post about how things are going.
> 
> Here's one of the pictures and the post that went with it for you to see the sort of thing I post.
> 
> ...


Hi not at all worried.
Thank you for welcoming me to your Facebook page. I have had a look through it and I feel it is really encouraging that after the two months I can enjoy the occasional cake biscuit or treat.
I feel really happy and confident that I can achieve my Bloodsugars to a healthy level. Thank you all on this forum.
I have found I am drinking a lot more and I am enjoying a glass of milk with lunch every day.
I will look at your Facebook page again and it’s good to know that people are sharing recipes. 
Thank you once again.





NotWorriedAtAll said:


> This is my Facebook page where I put recipes and pictures and now and then a general post about how things are going.
> 
> Here's one of the pictures and the post that went with it for you to see the sort of thing I post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toucan (Feb 18, 2020)

Well done @Deb RR 
You sound very motivated, and off to a good start - but be patient it can take a while to change the habits of a life time.
I can assure you that it will be absolutely worth it. 
At a 'mature' age I now feel more energetic, healthier, less stressed and have more 'Zest' for life than I had for many years.
Please keep posting and let us know how it goes, and as you can see there is plenty of help available.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 18, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Well done @Deb RR
> You sound very motivated, and off to a good start - but be patient it can take a while to change the habits of a life time.
> I can assure you that it will be absolutely worth it.
> At a 'mature' age I now feel more energetic, healthier, less stressed and have more 'Zest' for life than I had for many years.
> Please keep posting and let us know how it goes, and as you can see there is plenty of help available.



Thank you. 
The habits of a lifetime will be hard to break but achievable. Where I have found this inner strength from I do not know but I am glad it has actually arrived.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2020)

Watch out for products which say 'no added sugar' or even sugar free - they can still be loaded with starches, which are just as much carbohydrate.
Look on the back of packets or the side, to find the full nutritional info - the traffic light system is of little use as carbohydrates are not considered a problem - sugar yes, but starches no. Lots of things green for sugar content would be red for carbohydrate, if it was part of the system.
I find that I can eat small amounts - like one square, of the 85 percent cocoa chocolate available year round in Lidl, but this year I spotted the 95 percent version available only in the run up to Christmas and bought a stock of it - I still have quite a lot left so might get into the summer before it is all gone.
My reaction to Metformin and Atorvastatin was enough to ensure that I never find myself tempted to eat high carb for very long - these days I know that I can eat more carbs, but then I see the result on the scales next morning and then I wonder if it really was worth the consequences.


----------



## Martin9 (Feb 19, 2020)

Just saying Hello, you got enough advice,  don’t forget tolook after yourself while adopting the new diet, have laughs, have fun, diabetes T2 shouldnt stop you from enjoying life x


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 19, 2020)

Martin9 said:


> Just saying Hello, you got enough advice,  don’t forget tolook after yourself while adopting the new diet, have laughs, have fun, diabetes T2 shouldnt stop you from enjoying life x



Thank youMartin9
Those are all important things to bear in mind.
 I am trying not to get too bogged down with all this. Feeling positive fir the future.


----------



## Deb RR (Feb 19, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Watch out for products which say 'no added sugar' or even sugar free - they can still be loaded with starches, which are just as much carbohydrate.
> Look on the back of packets or the side, to find the full nutritional info - the traffic light system is of little use as carbohydrates are not considered a problem - sugar yes, but starches no. Lots of things green for sugar content would be red for carbohydrate, if it was part of the system.
> I find that I can eat small amounts - like one square, of the 85 percent cocoa chocolate available year round in Lidl, but this year I spotted the 95 percent version available only in the run up to Christmas and bought a stock of it - I still have quite a lot left so might get into the summer before it is all gone.
> My reaction to Metformin and Atorvastatin was enough to ensure that I never find myself tempted to eat high carb for very long - these days I know that I can eat more carbs, but then I see the result on the scales next morning and then I wonder if it really was worth the consequences.



Thank you Drummer
I will look out for the chocolate in Lidl. Thank you for the advice and help.
I have found the people on this forum very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2020)

Adding milk might not be a good idea - it contains lactose - a sugar. I drink coffee with cream.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

I still have milk in tea and some coffees (cream occasionally), but a glass of milk would be a very occasional treat, not every day, and only a small glass.

200ml (which is not that much) is about 9.5g to 10g of carbs.

Don't worry, it's a very steep learning curve, and you will get there!


----------

